# 2 Network Cards in 1 PC

## plice

Hi,

I have 1 PC that I need to connect to VPN using eth0 with DHCP. Also I have eth1 that i would like to connect to a local lan with few PCs. The eth1 does not need a gateway/dns.  Will that work without any conflicts?

I need to receive data from eth1 and send it to eth0.

thank you

----------

## Mistwolf

follow http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/home-router-howto.xml, you are basically using the computer as a router.

Modify as needed for your VPN needs.

Hope this helps.

----------

## plice

 *Mistwolf wrote:*   

> follow http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/home-router-howto.xml, you are basically using the computer as a router.
> 
> Modify as needed for your VPN needs.
> 
> Hope this helps.

 

i don't need to turn the PC to router.  I just need to access both networks (VPN and the lan) from that PC. I have a software that sends data using the given IP, so when I put the IP of the VPN it will send happily the data through VPN.

So if i pre-configure the two cards, one for VPN and 2nd for local lan, will that be sufficient? both cards will have different sub-nets.

----------

## Veldrin

In that case, a secondary adapter would only complicate the setup, and depending on the answer to the questions below, it may be impossible. 

what vpn client are you using? 

which traffic does get tunneled (sent into the vpn)? which traffic does not get tunneled?

can you change the vpn settings? on the client? on the server/VC?

V.

----------

